# ENMURADAS ESPAÑOLA EN SU MEJOR MOMENTO



## Pepe la rana (4 Jun 2022)

La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
*PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....

*INMA DEL MORAL – 46 AÑOS*






*NURIA ROCA – 48 AÑOS*





*ESTHER ARROYO – 52 AÑOS*





*MAR FLORES – 51 AÑOS*






*EUGENIA SANTANA – 46 AÑOS




*


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Jun 2022)

*LORETO VALVERDE – 53 AÑOS*





*REMEDIOS CERVANTES – 56 AÑOS*





*ANGELES MARTIN – 53 AÑOS*





*BEATRIZ RICO – 50 AÑOS*





*IRMA SORIANO – 56 AÑOS*


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Jun 2022)

*YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS*





*MELANI OLIVARES – 47 YEARS OLD*





*NAGORE ROBLES – 37 AÑOS*





*ROCIO CARRASCO – 43 AÑOS*





*ARANCHA BONETE – 42 AÑOS




*


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Jun 2022)

*ELIZABETH ALVAREZ – 44 AÑOS*





*CAROLINA CEREZUELA – 40 AÑOS*






EL MURO ES INEXORABLE.....


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Jun 2022)

De ahí solo aprovecha Esther Arroyo. Lo demás son urukhais. Hablo de su época "buena"


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Jun 2022)

*Cristina Almeida











Que cruel es el muro.*


----------



## elcoto (4 Jun 2022)

De catetillo a narcotraficante y chulo putas. Ha mejorado con los años.


----------



## M.Karl (4 Jun 2022)

Me llena de satisfacción.


----------



## Murnau (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es recochineo fijo. La donete esa me suena de algo. De enseñar el papo seguro.


----------



## hijodeputin (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagore es una tortillera de mierda, pero dile que no


----------



## pacomer (4 Jun 2022)

Juer la áNgeles martin.... sic transit gloria mundi
enmurada enladrillada emparedada


----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2022)

Algunas ya no es muro, es hostión contra el directamente


----------



## Murnau (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



47 years old  Joooder, la dentadura de crackera que tiene la olivares esa. Y la otra tiene 37, su puta madre, si yo al lado parece que tengo 27. La puta hostia como se derroyen. Tanta polla y tanta coca tiene que derroyer la energía vital.


----------



## Murnau (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *ELIZABETH ALVAREZ – 44 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si la vieja de arriba es una puta vieja de 60 o 70. Es la misma seguro? Qué cojones se hizo, un Michael Jackson?


----------



## reconvertido (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...



Que dios te conserve el oído, porque a la vista y a la cognición ya no llegamos.


----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Juer la áNgeles martin.... sic transit gloria mundi



La vi hará unos 10 años con un nigga en una oficina de Correos, ya estaba cercana al hostión, ahora está directamente descalabrada.


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Jun 2022)

Contad que se han preocupado de buscar buenas fotos y poner filtros a gogo en realidad están mucho más derohidas.....


----------



## Plutarko (4 Jun 2022)

Eso no son muros.....






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Murnau (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...



Nuria roca ha entrenado mucho el macetero en los últimos años, se le ha puesto como su apellido. Y Esther arrollada puede ser perfectamente el próximo logo de charo seal approved, tiene todos lo requisitos.


----------



## Napalm (4 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Cristina Almeida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079618
> 
> ...



Jajajaajjj que cabron!!!. Casi me tiro el café por encima!!!


----------



## pacomer (4 Jun 2022)

La Nuria Roca se pegó de frente contra la Roca luego de caer desde orbita geoestacionaria.... tanto poliamor y polifolleteo acaba con la cara sellada de ETS.


----------



## pacomer (4 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> 47 years old  Joooder, la dentadura de crackera que tiene la olivares esa. Y la otra tiene 37, su puta madre, si yo al lado parece que tengo 27. La puta hostia como se derroyen. Tanta polla y tanta coca tiene que derroyer la energía vital.



ESA frente joer... se podría aterrizar un F-35 ahí y aùn sobraba pista


----------



## Murnau (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Contad que se han preocupado de buscar buenas fotos y poner filtros a gogo en realidad están mucho más derohidas.....



Pues no se, maquillaje tienen a toneladas, pero parece que han buscado fotos chungas adrede, entre eso y el título es una noticia hecha para derroyerlas. Agenda 2030, sobra gente. Las llamarán y les explicarán que lo mejor es entrar en la cabina de la eutanasia, que van a conservar sus mentes de charo en el metaverso de la telebasura.

Tranquilo op, que en este país no les van a faltar necrófagos arrastrados que gostan de los cadáveres.

Tanta pasta para eso. Algo me decía desde siempre que el camino de la salud y el deporte era lo mejor que hacía, contra viento y marea. Y no es por conservarse en buen estado o vivir más, eso me importa una polla, si no por ser auténtico y no derroyerte por seguir al rebaño.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Jun 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> De catetillo a narcotraficante y chulo putas. Ha mejorado con los años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079622



Es lo que tienen las putas, que te dan “perspectiva” sobre las mujeres.


----------



## remosinganas (4 Jun 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> De catetillo a narcotraficante y chulo putas. Ha mejorado con los años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079622



vaya kiosco gasta..


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Jun 2022)

Pues yo a alguna le daba... de hecho a la mayoría, qué queréis que os diga.


----------



## grom (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...





Pepe la rana dijo:


> *LORETO VALVERDE – 53 AÑOS
> 
> REMEDIOS CERVANTES – 56 AÑOS
> 
> ...





Pepe la rana dijo:


> *YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS
> 
> MELANI OLIVARES – 47 YEARS OLD
> 
> ...





Pepe la rana dijo:


> *ELIZABETH ALVAREZ – 44 AÑOS
> 
> CAROLINA CEREZUELA – 40 AÑOS*
> 
> ...



La mitad de las que has puesto no eran guapas ni de jovenes


----------



## Decipher (4 Jun 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> La vi hará unos 10 años con un nigga en una oficina de Correos, ya estaba cercana al hostión, ahora está directamente descalabrada.



Brutal. A mi me gustaba, ahora seria caridad.


----------



## Javiser (4 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Cristina Almeida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079618
> 
> ...



Esa es la única que no le ha llegado el muro nunca.....porque ya nació en el


----------



## Javiser (4 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pues yo a alguna le daba... de hecho a la mayoría, qué queréis que os diga.



Yo a todas, que estoy muy canino. Incluso a Cristina Almeida


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Incluso a Cristina Almeida



Ostras, eso es ya traspasar la línea...


----------



## Javiser (4 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Nagore es una tortillera de mierda, pero dile que no



A mí me cae bien, y la invitaba a fantas con la esperanza de que por lo menos tenga un atisbo de bisexual y pueda hincarla


----------



## Javiser (4 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Ostras, eso es ya traspasar la línea...



El hambre es muy malo jajajaja.

Mira en la cárcel, hombres hechos y derechos terminan cerrando los ojos en los baños aceptando cualquier agujero


----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Brutal. A mi me gustaba, ahora seria caridad.



Pues se la estaría tirando el negro


----------



## Michael_Knight (4 Jun 2022)

La Gran Muralla ibérica, nada que envidiar a la China. 

Alguna como Esther Arroyo no es que se haya enmurado es que a digievolucionado a Charo de ventanilla de centro de atención primaria.


----------



## Covaleda (4 Jun 2022)

Entro, veo que no está Leticia Sabater y me marcho indignado.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Jun 2022)

El 90% os las follaríais si pudierais (sin saber que son famosas)


----------



## perrosno (4 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El 90% os las follaríais si pudierais (sin saber que son famosas)



Pues claro, están los tiempos como para poner pegas, pero lo uno no quita lo otro


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Jun 2022)

En oferta por fecha próxima a caducidad. Bajada de precio.


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2022)

Parece el anuario de una residencia de ancianos.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Ninguna de esas valia un pimiento antes y menos.ahora


----------



## teperico (4 Jun 2022)

melasfo todas, antes y ahora


----------



## Pirro (4 Jun 2022)

Pues yo a todas. Con alguna un par de whiskies antes pero a todas.


----------



## klingsor (4 Jun 2022)

Joder qué asco.

K.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

mefo a todas antes y después si la nagore esa lo prefiere, me dejaría empotrar con un cintupene xxl


----------



## thefuckingfury (4 Jun 2022)

Y Verónica Mengod dónde está?!?!?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (4 Jun 2022)

Qué coñazo dais con lo de "enmurado/a". La gente envejece. ¿Eres tonto o qué?


----------



## TitusMagnificus (4 Jun 2022)

A mí Mar Flores me tiene seducido, enmurada o no le pagaba unas fantas gostosamente sin más intenciones que gosarlo.


----------



## rory (4 Jun 2022)

El Muro de las Lamentaciones...


----------



## BigJoe (4 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué coñazo dais con lo de "enmurado/a". La gente envejece. ¿Eres tonto o qué?



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## veraburbu (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ninguna de esas valia un pimiento antes y menos.ahora



Hombre. A mí Inma del Moral sí me ponía.


----------



## Mike Littoris (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## cnk57 (4 Jun 2022)

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## M.Karl (4 Jun 2022)

Pese a todo tienen legiones de simps y pagafantas en redes sociales. Lamentable.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Jun 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hombre. A mí Inma del Moral sí me ponía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079738


----------



## Lain Coubert (4 Jun 2022)

Ni una, hoyga, ni una se salva...En fin, que hay que vender productos defectuosos a cualquier precio. Poe cierto, los precios vienen fijados ya por el Estado, como en cualquier buen comunismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Saben que no es así, pero necesitan autoconvencerse continuamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>



Nunca le vi nada del otro mundo. Ni a ninguna de las que habéis puesto. Será que siempre he tenido activado el detector de lagartas.


----------



## Titomadrid (4 Jun 2022)

Y que fue de Silvia Fominaya??? Esa tenía el récord de posados y calendarios en Interviu! 

Tenía yo uno de joven en el que posaba junto con Arancha Bonete y estaban tremendas, daba gusto ver pasar los meses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué coñazo dais con lo de "enmurado/a". La gente envejece. ¿Eres tonto o qué?



Claro que envejecemos todos, pero nosotros no nos hemos aprovechado de nuestra belleza ni nuestra vida ha girado en torno a ello. Y mucho menos diremos que estamos mejor que con 20-25 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

No me jodas. Eso es una enferma mental.

Igual que lo de ponerse uñas postizas o pintarse como puertas.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Jun 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Y que fue de Silvia Fominaya??? Esa tenía el récord de posados y calendarios en Interviu!
> 
> Tenía yo uno de joven en el que posaba junto con Arancha Bonete y estaban tremendas, daba gusto ver pasar los meses.



me la fominayaba. Os acordais del programa de los sakis de informática en la dos? con hacker y cracker.


----------



## Titomadrid (4 Jun 2022)

De todas formas para mí el Premio “The Wall” se lo lleva sin duda Teresa Rodríguez


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Jun 2022)

No te lo crees mi tu.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Y que fue de Silvia Fominaya??? Esa tenía el récord de posados y calendarios en Interviu!
> 
> Tenía yo uno de joven en el que posaba junto con Arancha Bonete y estaban tremendas, daba gusto ver pasar los meses.



Se lió con un cocinero conocido con el que acabó bastante mal. Ahora está con este:







Como se ve, es amor del que dura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> De todas formas para mí el Premio “The Wall” se lo lleva sin duda Teresa Rodríguez



Es que la tipa y el Kichi en pocos años han visto la luz y se han puesto a comer como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (4 Jun 2022)

¡Jo! Vaya curro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> De ahí solo aprovecha Esther Arroyo. Lo demás son urukhais. Hablo de su época "buena"



Pues a mi nunca me molo, y ahora incluso se da un aire a la duquesa de Alba.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Cristina Almeida*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>











Inma del Moral desnuda - famosateca.es


XVIDEOS Inma del Moral desnuda - famosateca.es free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Nagore es una tortillera de mierda, pero dile que no



Yo a cambio de encularla, dejaria que ella tambien me diese a mi por el culo con un dildo con arnes.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Jun 2022)

De ahi la unica que aguanta un poco la pedrada es Arancha Bonete, y algo menos Inma del Moral, 
el resto , levantarse con ellas por la mañana sin maquillaje debe de ser un jodido trauma.


----------



## Tackler (4 Jun 2022)

Menudo bajonazo Melani Olivares.


Nuria Roca nunca me gustó.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (4 Jun 2022)

*LORETO VALVERDE ESTÁ GENIAL!!!*


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jun 2022)

A Inma del Moral la vi hace años cuando comenzaba con Pedro Ruiz. Era mas guapa que en las fotos. El mr potato.


----------



## vico (4 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo a todas, que estoy muy canino. Incluso a Cristina Almeida



Mis 10 y todos mis respetos. Usted está dispuesto a hacer una labor a la altura de Cáritas.


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> A mí Mar Flores me tiene seducido, enmurada o no le pagaba unas fantas gostosamente sin más intenciones que gosarlo.



Nunca me gustó. En esa época me ponían Natalia Estrada y Mar Saura.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

El tiempo es muy cruel con las mujeres.

Lo malo es que se piensan que a base de mentiras conseguirán alterar lo inevitable y es simplemente imposible.

La belleza de la mujer, al contrario que la del varón, viene determinada o se define por una serie de cualidades que son privativas en su mayoría de la juventud. Y eso lleva siendo así desde el principio de los tiempos. NO va a cambiar.

Por eso en este caso lo del muro tendría que ver realidad con constatar como unas cuantas taradas se obstinan en negar y enfrentarse a esa misma realidad. Darse cabezazos contra él y querer competir con los hombres hasta en eso, cuando obviamente NO pueden, salvo en casos excepcionales.

Es más el estudio de un fenómeno de tipo psiquiátrico que otra cosa.


----------



## Javiser (4 Jun 2022)

vico dijo:


> Mis 10 y todos mis respetos. Usted está dispuesto a hacer una labor a la altura de Cáritas.



Caritas no es capaz de dar de comer a Cristina Almeida como le daría yo jajajaja


----------



## D´Omen (4 Jun 2022)

Sabéis de sobra que este hilo sin Neus Asensi no vale nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Menudo bajonazo Melani Olivares.
> 
> 
> Nuria Roca nunca me gustó.



Es que solo escucharla hablar ya retrocedes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Sabéis de sobra que este hilo sin Neus Asensi no vale nada.



No me dirás que no se veía ya que iba ser una charo.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2022)

Pues Remedios Cervantes la veo mejor


----------



## zeromus44 (4 Jun 2022)

La Remedios Cervantes esa en la foto está pa' darle o qué.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El tiempo es muy cruel con las mujeres.
> 
> Lo malo es que se piensan que a base de mentiras conseguirán alterar lo inevitable y es simplemente imposible.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver a dos charosen muro avanzado, 55 años, vestidas como si tuvieran 25.
Salen a buscar su príncipe azul. 
Mientras ves a hombres con 55 que a poco que se cuiden están mucho más atléticos.


----------



## D´Omen (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me dirás que no se veía ya que iba ser una charo.



Porque te quedaste con la imagen de Torrente donde ya andaba entrada bien por la treintena


----------



## Euler (4 Jun 2022)

Para ser periodista hoy día sólo te piden que seas un cachondo...aparte de un vendido, claro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *LORETO VALVERDE – 53 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




angeles martin y beatriz rico ............ me han entrado escalofrios con el ahora


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *YOLANDA RAMOS – 52 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yolanda ramos.... otra que en el ahora me ha dado sudores frios


----------



## txusky_g (4 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Nagore es una tortillera de mierda, pero dile que no



Dios da pan al que no tiene dientes.


----------



## rafabogado (4 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> De ahí solo aprovecha Esther Arroyo. Lo demás son urukhais. Hablo de su época "buena"



Esther Arroyo sufrió el accidente de tráfico y anda perjudicada, aunque se defiende bien y con mucha dignidad.

Tiene una residencia en Fuengirola, zona Los Pacos, yo me la he cruzado por allí comprando.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Jun 2022)

Dejo mi hilo homenaje de Inma del Mural y me voy









Hilo nostalgico de posiblemente la mujer viva mas bella de España


Desaparecio repentinamente. No pongo el nombre porque todos los que tenias un minimo de testosterona en aquella epoca la recordareis. Supuestamente se retiro por amor aunque puede que los motivos reales fueran otros Creo que bien merece un hilo homenaje para recordarla. Como tiene una genetica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberobrero (4 Jun 2022)

Por esas bocas han pasado más pollas que foreros por burbuja. Redios.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (4 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *ELIZABETH ALVAREZ – 44 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder la tal Elisabeth ahora es un hibrido entre micky mouse y Parcerisa


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (4 Jun 2022)

Es la unica que creo que haya mejorado... 

De ser negra a volverse blanca.


----------



## John Smmith (4 Jun 2022)

Puta vida Tete!!

Ni el covid, ni la viruela del mono, ni los nukes de Putin..., el paso del tiempo si que da miedo. Y lo rápido que pasa, joder estamos muertos.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (4 Jun 2022)

Ni con tu rabo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Porque te quedaste con la imagen de Torrente donde ya andaba entrada bien por la treintena



Nop. Esta es qatarlana y ya la había visto antes. La recuerdo en una peli absurda de dragones con Joel Joan.


----------



## Mol34 (4 Jun 2022)

Os están engañando. Han cogido la foto de joven donde más desfavorecida se ve, y lo contrario de vieja... ni aún así están más buenas que de jóvenes. Si se quitasen el maquillaje tanto de jóvenes como de viejas, la diferencia sería abismal... Y verlas en fotos tampoco ayuda a juzgar la belleza. Llevan más pintura que una puerta, y la base de maquillaje debe ser masilla de carrocero. El engaño del tunning, el coche parece más potente. La ocultación de la degradación para sentirse deseada. Para verse así necesitan empezar la noche anterior y terminan a la tarde del siguiente día para la foto.


----------



## yixikh (4 Jun 2022)

ÀngelsBarceló.jpg


----------



## Don Redondón (4 Jun 2022)

huele a tena lady


----------



## angek (4 Jun 2022)

We don't need no education.


----------



## Vicha (4 Jun 2022)

No entiendo qué obsesión tenéis con el muro, si todos vamos a envejecer


----------



## Orífero (4 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Cristina Almeida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079618
> 
> ...




Es la única que ha mejorado. Las demás, todas a peor como dicta la naturaleza y el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Limonchelo (4 Jun 2022)

Discrepo con la Bonete

Le remodelaba el capó a pollazos


----------



## roquerol (4 Jun 2022)

Pues la Arancha Bonete...


----------



## pamplinero (4 Jun 2022)

A ver, ahí hay unas 2 o 3 aun percutibles.

Inma del Moral, se me ha caido un mito. La de paj... la de buenos momentos que me dio esa señorita.


----------



## lokeno100 (4 Jun 2022)

Prisas no tienen, mientras más tiempo pase más tios tienen.

saludos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Jun 2022)

Ayuso siempre estará follable. No le va a pasar lo que a esas gorrinas .


----------



## cortijero92 (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...



follaviejas


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> De ahí solo aprovecha Esther Arroyo. Lo demás son urukhais. Hablo de su época "buena"



No pasa nada si reconoces que eres un maricon follaelfos jajajjajajajaa.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No pasa nada si reconoces que eres un maricon follaelfos jajajjajajajaa.



Por supuesto, me encanta encular elfos. De hecho tú tienes complejo de elfo, te gusta cazar orcos.


----------



## LionelMemphis (5 Jun 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> La Gran Muralla ibérica, nada que envidiar a la China.
> 
> Alguna como Esther Arroyo no es que se haya enmurado es que a digievolucionado a Charo de ventanilla de centro de atención primaria.



Sin quitar la razón a tu comentario pero cabe decir que esa mujer pego un bajón importante físico cuando tuvo el accidente que hasta estuvo en silla de ruedas.


----------



## Derroition Man (5 Jun 2022)

La unica que se medio salva con un poco de dignidad es Lorito valverde y eso que era la mas fea, con eso queda todo dicho.


----------



## Miomio (5 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> De ahí solo aprovecha Esther Arroyo. Lo demás son urukhais. Hablo de su época "buena"



Remedios Cervantes está guapísima ahora


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Jun 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Remedios Cervantes está guapísima ahora



Se le podría dar un viaje. De follamiga valdría.


----------



## .AzaleA. (5 Jun 2022)

Qué pesados sois en este foro con la juventud y la edad. Como si a vosotros nunca os fuese a llegar...


----------



## djun (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## hijodeputin (5 Jun 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Remedios Cervantes está guapísima ahora



No está mal


----------



## Giordano Bruno (5 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pues yo a alguna le daba... de hecho a la mayoría, qué queréis que os diga.



Y luego vendrás aquí a quejarte de la hipergamia femenina...por comes obras como tu,no hay manera de follar en este puto pais....esas charos tendrían que ir suplicando por un rabo


----------



## Giordano Bruno (5 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> No está mal



Recordemos que Remedios Cervantes es esta subnormal profunda y ahora encima con el coño seco....y aquí alguno babeando no me jodas


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El 90% os las follaríais si pudierais (sin saber que son famosas)



El único comentario sincero del jilo!


----------



## Lonchafina (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *ROCIO CARRASCO – 43 AÑOS*



Me la ponía como el martillo de Thor.


----------



## Pericoloso (5 Jun 2022)

Vicha dijo:


> No entiendo qué obsesión tenéis con el muro, si todos vamos a envejecer



Ya, pero hay quien se da un empujoncito en el paragolpes y toca muro. Y hay quien va con los propulsores del Apollo XI a toda máquina.

Es por la risas, al final el traje todos tenemos que devolverlo.


----------



## alas97 (5 Jun 2022)

ofertón de medio pelo, compras una y te llevas la colección de cromos de mandriles.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (5 Jun 2022)

Uno de mis ídolos. Recuerdo en una entrevista donde le preguntaron sobre por qué andaba con mujeres mucho más jóvenes. Y respondió algo así como "y por qué no?".

En otra entrevista le escuché una frase que se me quedó grabada, y uso mucho: para tener la boca grande, hay que ir con el culo limpio.
La acabo de buscar en internet y sale diciéndola Risto. Pero a este tío se lo escuché como por el año 2000.


----------



## John Connor (5 Jun 2022)

Joder hay alguna que se conserva muy buen. Remedios Cervantes está para acelerar neutrones en el CERN con 56 palos.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se lió con un cocinero conocido con el que acabó bastante mal. Ahora está con este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda, otra que ha caído rendida a los encantos de El Chatarrero...jojojo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y luego vendrás aquí a quejarte de la hipergamia femenina...por comes obras como tu,no hay manera de follar en este puto pais....esas charos tendrían que ir suplicando por un rabo



Puta biología, shur... pero vamos, que por mí no te preocupes, que llevo fuera del mercado más de 25 años.


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Jun 2022)

Con chapa y pintura profesional el muro es menos duro


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (5 Jun 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Y Verónica Mengod dónde está?!?!?



Usted si que sabe. Le vi hace 6-7 años en un centro comercial y seguía estando muy rica...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Jun 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Que dios te conserve el oído, porque a la vista y a la cognición ya no llegamos.



Tiene el cerebro frito...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Jun 2022)

Pues yo he envejecido bien


----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Jun 2022)

increible remedios cervabtes con 56 tacos.

La desaparición de Inma del Moral cuando estaba en pleno boom es un misterio.


----------



## Alf_ET (5 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Nagore es una tortillera de mierda, pero dile que no



Tiene 39 años y parece que tenga 49


----------



## Lobo macho (5 Jun 2022)

Nada que no sepamos, el tiempo es implacable con las mujeres.


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Angeles martin era la tipica chortina guapa y follable que se convierte en charo de vecindario. El resto que aún tienen presencia pasando los 35/40 años hay mucho maquillaje, botox y photoshop


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Recordemos que Remedios Cervantes es esta subnormal profunda y ahora encima con el coño seco....y aquí alguno babeando no me jodas



Joder, que eso se enseña en la EGB coño. Clorido de sodio (NaCi), disuelto en agua, iones positivos y negativos, los electrones que entran por los que salen y a correr.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (5 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Nunca me gustó. En esa época me ponían Natalia Estrada y Mar Saura.



También me da para pagarles unas fantas


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Tiene 39 años y parece que tenga 49




De chupar" almejas " en lugar de comer pollas, le das más a la lengua y envejeces más la zona mandibula y barbilla, pronto se pondrá hilos tensores para rejuvenecer zona


----------



## Espeluznao (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *ELIZABETH ALVAREZ – 44 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Cerezuela ya está hecha polvo con 40 años....

De hecho, todas han envejecido mal.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)

*ESTHER ARROYO – 52 AÑOS*


----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE
*




*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Elizabeth Alvarez 44 años al natural


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















[/QUOTE]
Ostras los pechos de goma se ve hasta el borde del implante, ¡¡¡ qué grima!!!.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Jun 2022)

traveloides todas.


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Os están engañando. Han cogido la foto de joven donde más desfavorecida se ve, y lo contrario de vieja... ni aún así están más buenas que de jóvenes. Si se quitasen el maquillaje tanto de jóvenes como de viejas, la diferencia sería abismal... Y verlas en fotos tampoco ayuda a juzgar la belleza. Llevan más pintura que una puerta, y la base de maquillaje debe ser masilla de carrocero. El engaño del tunning, el coche parece más potente. La ocultación de la degradación para sentirse deseada. Para verse así necesitan empezar la noche anterior y terminan a la tarde del siguiente día para la foto.



Lo del maquillaje, siento quitarte las ilusión, pasa también con las jóvenes y muy jóvenes. Las " bellezas" de instagram.
Las ves sin él y entran ganas de correr al Sebastopol


----------



## BenjaminC (5 Jun 2022)

Me las fo a todas. Sí. No tengo criterio.


----------



## zirick (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Espeluznao (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se lió con un cocinero conocido con el que acabó bastante mal. Ahora está con este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Fominaya:







Otra "desplumadora profesional" como Lydia Bosch o Alba Carrillo...


----------



## Albertojosua (5 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> La Cerezuela ya está hecha polvo con 40 años....
> 
> De hecho, todas han envejecido mal.



Remedios Cervantes, disiente.


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 Jun 2022)

Que lamentable y que pena.

No hay nada más despiadado que el tiempo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...



Putas antes y ahora reputas.


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Jun 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Qué pesados sois en este foro con la juventud y la edad. Como si a vosotros nunca os fuese a llegar...



Ya, pero es que a las mujeres se las selecciona por su apariencia. Es como si las mujeres advirtieran a otras de que una gran mayoría de los hombres en torno a los 40 se quedan en la ruina económica más absoluta. Ahora que lo pienso, es cierto que una gran mayoría de los hombres en torno a los 40 se quedan en la ruina económica más absoluta...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

zirick dijo:


>



Ha trabajado menos que el sastre de Tarzán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> La Fominaya:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080223
> 
> ...



Como todas básicamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> increible remedios cervabtes con 56 tacos.
> 
> La desaparición de Inma del Moral cuando estaba en pleno boom es un misterio.



En realidad no lo es. A todas estas pedorras se las rifan entre jefazos y gente con pasta, y muchas se vuelven locas con tanta demanda. Si una mujer ya de por sí tiene los planes que quiera y se puede liar con casi cualquiera, imagínate una de estas en su momento top y siendo pública.
Otra que desapareció fue Inma Brunton, pero esta al parecer porque no le gustó el percal y pasó de todo eso. Jamás ha vuelto a salir en pantalla.


----------



## sopelmar (5 Jun 2022)

Actualizar la foto de . Rocío es de ayer inaugurando museo de su madre, más pintada que un puerta y tapando arrugas del cuello y ni asi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El 90% os las follaríais si pudierais (sin saber que son famosas)



Piensa el ladrón. Te aseguro que no. Mi polla no reacciona con charos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Igual es que es usted mucho más joven que el que ha hecho el comentario. A los 20 las de 30 te parecen muy mayores para ti, y a los 40 te comes a las de 30 con los ojos.



Más bien: a los 20 las de 40 te parecen viejas, pero te comerías a las de 30 para abajo. A los 40 sigues mirando de 30 para abajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Qué pesados sois en este foro con la juventud y la edad. Como si a vosotros nunca os fuese a llegar...



Otra vez. El tema no es si nos va a llegar o no. El tema es que las mujeres explotáis vuestro físico desde niñas y vuestra vida giran en torno a ello. Nosotros no. Por eso es mucho más notorio que alguien que iba de superguapa de la muerte y lo consiguió todo con eso, ahora se ponga en el escaparate.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (5 Jun 2022)

Parece el "book" de una madame que regenta una agencia de MILFS Derroyed.


----------



## t_chip (5 Jun 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo a todas, que estoy muy canino. Incluso a Cristina Almeida



Decir eso, aunque sea en broma, es motivo de baneo. (#)

(#)Normas del foro, capítulo 4, versículo 11, párrafo 3.

Cito textualmente:

"Aquel que, sea en broma, en serio, o incluso bajo amenaza inminente a su propia vida, se mostrase favorable al intercambio carnal con Cristina Almeida, Rossy de Palma, el travelo Begoño, Leticia Sabater, Lidia Falcon o Marta Ferrusola, será baneado de por vida del foro tras ceremonia pública de escarnio y humillación." 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Jun 2022)

*Nina Hartley, 63 años. Ha envejecido mejor que todas esas**:*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (5 Jun 2022)

Pues yo las entabicaba a todas hasta el techo, y las echaba más gotelé que al radiocassette del pintor.

Excepto a Almeida y a Ángeles Martin. Uno tiene sus límites.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (5 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Uno de mis ídolos. Recuerdo en una entrevista donde le preguntaron sobre por qué andaba con mujeres mucho más jóvenes. Y respondió algo así como "y por qué no?".
> 
> En otra entrevista le escuché una frase que se me quedó grabada, y uso mucho: para tener la boca grande, hay que ir con el culo limpio.
> La acabo de buscar en internet y sale diciéndola Risto. Pero a este tío se lo escuché como por el año 2000.



Parecido a cuando le preguntaron a los de Durán Duran en los 90 porque TODOS estaban liados con modelos.

La respuesta del Simón Lebon se me quedo grabada a fuego…..PORQUE PODEMOS


----------



## Bravioli (5 Jun 2022)

54 años, lentejas premium


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Uno de mis ídolos. Recuerdo en una entrevista donde le preguntaron sobre por qué andaba con mujeres mucho más jóvenes. Y respondió algo así como "y por qué no?".
> 
> En otra entrevista le escuché una frase que se me quedó grabada, y uso mucho: para tener la boca grande, hay que ir con el culo limpio.
> La acabo de buscar en internet y sale diciéndola Risto. Pero a este tío se lo escuché como por el año 2000.



Este tipo ¿de que cojones ha vivido ? Creo que desde los 80 que no presenta nada en TV o Radio, o lo que sea.... ¿mucho patrimonio? porque es un iman de pibones y no es por el físico.


----------



## Pacozeneca Trombo Martin (5 Jun 2022)

_
















_


----------



## javac (5 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Nunca me gustó. En esa época me ponían Natalia Estrada y Mar Saura.



Añado Arancha del sol 
Que tía más guapa. 
Mar Saura, espectacular


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> MADRID Actualizado:29/07/2017 16:43h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brooootal, menudo súcubo. Siempre lo he dicho, las pelirrojas son unas hijas de puta (bueno todas es todas).


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

Bravioli dijo:


> 54 años, lentejas premium



Giornata intensa dice la hija puta. Lo que me vengo fijando en el hilo es la cantidad de tias que viven del cuento. Y el sistema absorve más y más. Creo que ya lo pregunté en un hilo, si existía una fórmula o algo, y alguien me respondió con una.


----------



## javac (5 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Brooootal, menudo súcubo. Siempre lo he dicho, las pelirrojas son unas hijas de puta (bueno todas es todas).



Salvete dios de la ira de una mujer pelirroja 

Creo que está en la biblia


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Jun 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Brooootal, menudo súcubo. Siempre lo he dicho, las pelirrojas son unas hijas de puta (bueno todas es todas).



Hace falta una ley integral de violencia de genero que proteja a los hombres de este tipo de violencia hembrista, entre otras cosas, que todos los matrimonios sean en separacion de bienes por defecto


----------



## Murnau (5 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Salvete dios de la ira de una mujer pelirroja
> 
> Creo que está en la biblia



No recuerdo ese pasaje, me dio por leerla de muy pequeño. Tenía partes interesantes.


----------



## Popuespe (5 Jun 2022)

8cilindros dijo:


> *Nina Hartley, 63 años. Ha envejecido mejor que todas esas**:*



Ya puedes decirlo de joven era una mediocridad, y ahora es para ponerse de rodillas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079739



¡hOSTIA QUE SUSTO ME HASDADO! ¡Eso se avisa hostias!


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Menudo bajonazo Melani Olivares.
> 
> 
> Nuria Roca nunca me gustó.



A mi tampoco, siempre me parecio una falsa de narices, la de pollas que habrá chupado para llegar a donde está, tuvieron que ser tantas que reconocío públicamente que follaba con más gente además de su marido delante de la audiencia y de su marido. Se ve que ganaron mucho porque el pavo ni se inmutó cuando lo dijo ante la audiencia


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es cómo en este hilo aún no ha salido la auténtica reina española del muro ....Leticia Sabater


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (5 Jun 2022)

Bravioli dijo:


> 54 años, lentejas premium



Solo se le ve la edad en las manos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Menudo bajonazo Melani Olivares.
> 
> 
> Nuria Roca nunca me gustó.



A mi tampoco, siempre me parecio una falsa d enarices, la de pollas que habrá chupado para llegar a donde está, tuvieron que ser tantas que lo reconocío delante d esu marido ante toda la audiencia y el cornudo (porque ese de swinger tiene lo que yo de torero) se calló como una puta


Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted si que sabe. Le vi hace 6-7 años en un centro comercial y seguía estando muy rica...



Ese comentario sin foto....


----------



## Javiser (5 Jun 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Decir eso, aunque sea en broma, es motivo de baneo. (#)
> 
> (#)Normas del foro, capítulo 4, versículo 11, párrafo 3.
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho bajo los efectos de las drogas duras , señoría


----------



## Persea (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha maldad y alguna aviesa joven periodista ha sacado una noticia con este trolleante titular
> *PARA ALGUNA DE ESTAS FAMOSAS ESPAÑOLAS EL CORRER DEL TIEMPO LES HA JUGADO A SU FAVOR*
> juzgen ustedes si es con recochineo o es verdad....
> 
> ...



supongo que esa periodista sera denunciada por vejaciones e injurias con publicidad, porque vaya tela


----------



## Persea (5 Jun 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Cristina Almeida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079618
> 
> ...


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, que eso se enseña en la EGB coño. Clorido de sodio (NaCi), disuelto en agua, iones positivos y negativos, los electrones que entran por los que salen y a correr.



¿Clorido sodio? En mis tiempos al ClNa se le llamaba Cloruro Sódico.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> MADRID Actualizado:29/07/2017 16:43h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con todas ustedes una visillera hija de puta de manual


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Con todas ustedes una visillera hija de puta de manual



Dabiz Muñoz calienta que sales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Clorido sodio? En mis tiempos al ClNa se le llamaba Cloruro Sódico.



Perdona, estaba en modo anglicismo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, estaba en modo anglicismo.



ok, You are forgiven


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (5 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> A mi tampoco, siempre me parecio una falsa d enarices, la de pollas que habrá chupado para llegar a donde está, tuvieron que ser tantas que lo reconocío delante d esu marido ante toda la audiencia y el cornudo (porque ese de swinger tiene lo que yo de torero) se calló como una puta
> 
> Ese comentario sin foto....



Es abuela de seis nietos...pero quien tuvo retuvo:


----------



## tomasjos (5 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es abuela de seis nietos...pero quien tuvo retuvo:



Es que con 58 que tiene se conserva muy bien. La Nagore esa tiene casi 20 años menos y parece de su misma edad


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es abuela de seis nietos...pero quien tuvo retuvo:



Gracias por el video pero mi comentario era por Nuria Roca.

De Veronica Mengod me comentaron que su papi era productor de programas de televisión cuando en España solo había dos canales: TV! y TV2, así llegó Yo tambien a presentador de TV como el Prats en antena 3 (hijo y nieto)


----------



## Famicon (5 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> *LORETO VALVERDE – 53 AÑOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo menos a la arroyo y a la ángeles Martín me las follaba a todas y con alguna repetiría...


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Jun 2022)

fliparias con el mercado que tiene un cougar de 5x

se fokian desde 3x a 4x, y les sobran


----------



## p_pin (5 Jun 2022)

Me las fo con furia porcina a: Remedios Cervantes y Mar Flores


----------

